# What is the price for a basic Kontakt script?



## Bo (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi

This is my very first post here - afair - hope it´s in the right section.

Here we go:

Im working on at loop based library and Im doing all recordings, editing, slicing, mapping, basic gui etc etc. myself, and all there´s left to do is a desent two pages Kontakt script.

All I need in the script is basic things like eq, verb, delay etc etc all based on the build-inn effects in Kontakt. 

So basic line:
I have about 20 patches I need a scripter to add gui, effects plus knobs, sliders etc.

What would be a realistic and fair price for such a job?

Thanks in advance


----------



## d.healey (Mar 18, 2017)

It varies, probably best to start here - http://vi-control.net/community/threads/how-much-to-charge-for-your-scripting-services.55266/


----------



## Bo (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks d.healey

From the description of my library (and the conditions) would a price for a script like this library:

3200 - 4200 euros be ok?


----------



## SBK (Mar 18, 2017)

Find a humble scripter that will do it for 300-400


----------



## Bo (Mar 18, 2017)

SBK said:


> Find a humble scripter that will do it for 300-400



Thanks SBK


----------



## Lindon (Mar 20, 2017)

SBK said:


> Find a humble scripter that will do it for 300-400


Ha ha ha ha ha...... really?


----------



## willbedford (Mar 20, 2017)

Lindon said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha...... really?


For some knobs controlling built-in FX, that doesn't seem unreasonable... That could be done in less than a day easily.


----------



## Lindon (Mar 20, 2017)

willbedford said:


> For some knobs controlling built-in FX, that doesn't seem unreasonable... That could be done in less than a day easily.


the devil is in the detail:

"I have about 20 patches I need a scripter to add gui, effects plus knobs, sliders etc."

note the "etc." there,..

But feel free to take it on Will.

Plus lets be honest, you want to take on 200 Euro/one-day jobs?


----------



## willbedford (Mar 20, 2017)

Lindon said:


> Plus lets be honest, you want to take on 200 Euro/one-day jobs?


I don't, but a 'humble scripter' might.


----------



## willbedford (Mar 20, 2017)

Actually, if I had a spare day with nothing else to do, I probably wouldn't turn down an easy €300-400 job... Would you?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2017)

I know I wouldn't... :D But my schedule is crammed.


----------



## willbedford (Mar 20, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> I know I wouldn't... :D But my schedule is crammed.


hence "if I had a spare day with nothing else to do".. which is very rare


----------



## Lindon (Mar 20, 2017)

willbedford said:


> Actually, if I had a spare day with nothing else to do, I probably wouldn't turn down an easy €300-400 job... Would you?


no one would, but where does it say its an easy job?

The OP already thinks its 3-4K, and someone chimes in with get some "humble" scripter to do it for 2-300, really?

So the OP has asked a reasonable question, has been pointed at some reasonable guidelines, he's read those, and come back with a 3-4K estimate. So after looking into it the OP thinks you, Mario, or I would change about that.

Dont you find it even vaguely exploitative of someone to suggest paying a tenth of what is a reasonable, to someone who isnt as clued up as full-time developers?


----------



## paoling (Mar 20, 2017)

With some patience and one month of studying I suppose that anyone can make what even the best scripter is able to do in a single day. Usually, the cool things in KSP are discovered through days of experimentation and testing.


----------



## szcz (Mar 20, 2017)

willbedford said:


> Actually, if I had a spare day with nothing else to do, I probably wouldn't turn down an easy €300-400 job... Would you?


I wouldn't. Does that make me humble?


----------



## Bo (Mar 20, 2017)

Im really sorry if I´ve started some kind of dispute regarding general opinions on payment of scripts in my thread, that wasn´t my intention from the start. All I need to know is: What is a fair price for *my* project.

Some projects are huge with loads of features and endless numbers of patches/instruments with different scripts etc. Others are just one basic script for all patches/instruments.

Some say this will be a one-day work others claim it´ll take endless amount of hours. Im a little confused.

Basic line:
There's a huge difference between having to pay 300-400 US instead of 3200-4200

F


> or some knobs controlling built-in FX, that doesn't seem unreasonable... That could be done in less than a day easily


.



> Actually, if I had a spare day with nothing else to do, I probably wouldn't turn down an easy €300-400 job... Would you?



Let me know when you have a spare day Will


----------



## willbedford (Mar 20, 2017)

Lindon said:


> no one would, but where does it say its an easy job?


Based on the original post, it sounds pretty easy to me... Obviously the 'etc' could add months of extra work, but I was commenting based on the info provided.



Lindon said:


> The OP already thinks its 3-4K, and someone chimes in with get some "humble" scripter to do it for 2-300, really?


Maybe the OP doesn't know how much work it takes to declare a knob and link it to an FX control. 
I certainly wouldn't refuse €4200 for such a job, but that might be seen as 'vaguely exploitative'.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 20, 2017)

paoling said:


> With some patience and one month of studying I suppose that anyone can make what even the best scripter is able to do in a single day. Usually, the cool things in KSP are discovered through days of experimentation and testing.


Nope, because the best scripters have expansive libraries of code and a lot of experience to draw upon. A new scripter will spend several months coming here to ask for help fixing simple bugs and logic issues  this forum is evidence of that.


----------



## P.N. (Mar 20, 2017)

I did offer my help to the OP, admitting that there are way better scripters out there (and with extensive commercial experience). 

But i do agree with Paolo. Hard work, time and focus can get you a long way.

When i hit a brickwall, it's amazing to see (after googling it) how many answers have already been provided over the years by the skilled scripters i mencioned above.

Cheers


----------

